# يتأخر الوقت بعد .. !!!



## النهيسى (17 سبتمبر 2009)

يتأخر الوقت بعد ..
فجأة وجد الخروف نفسه بين أنياب الأسد المفترس ، وليس ثمة أمل فى النجاة .. ولنفترض أن المستحيل قد حدث ، وانفلت الخروف وسقط على الأرض ، فهل يقدر أن ينجو ؟

يا للأسف ، من أين له القوة أن يجرى ويعدو بسرعة تفوق الأسد .. وحتى لو نجا منه ، فمن يحميه من الشر الثانى الذى لا يقل خطورة ؟ !! من يحميه من الدب الذى يقف متربصا به .. أوصدت كل أبواب الأمل ، ولم يعد أمام الخروف سوى الاستسلام للموت المحقق ..

لكن الأمر كان مختلفا لدى الله .. كلا ، لم يتأخر الوقت بعد وفى اللحظة الحاسمة التى تفصل بين الحياة والموت .. فى اللحظة الأخيرة قبل أن يموت الخروف من الرعب ، إذ بالراعى الأمين يهجم على الأسد والدب ، ويقتلهما معا .. وأنقذ الخروف من بين أنياب الأسد .. وخلصه من الدب ..

وانزاحت عن الخروف الظلمة المرعبة .. ووجد نفسه آمنا فى أحضان راعيه المحب ..

هذه القصة العجيبة رواها داود إلى شاول الملك (1صم 34:17 – 36) :

"كان عبدك داود يرعى لأبيه غنما فجاء أسد مع دب وأخذ شاة من القطيع . فخرجت وراءه وقتلته وأنقذتها من فيه ولما قام على أمسكته من ذقنه وضربته فقتلته . قتل عبدك الأسد والدب جميعا " ..

إنها ببساطة قصة كل من يأتى للرب بإيمان فى اللحظة الحرجة الأخيرة .. تأمل أيضا هذه الحادثة :

بدأ بطرس فى الغرق :

إلا أنه فى اللحظة الحرجة الأخيرة ، صرخ إلى الرب مستغيثا "يارب نجنى .. "

لا ، لم يتأخر الوقت بعد ، " مد يسوع يده وأمسك به " ( مت 31:14) ..

أيها القارئ العزيز .. لا تقل ، لقد تعقدت الأمور جدا وليس من أمل للنجاة .. لا تقل ، إن الأخطار عديدة ومن المستحيل أن أنجو منها .. لا تصدق إبليس إن قال ليس لك رجاء ..

لا ، لم يتأخر الوقت بعد .. ارفع قلبك إليه واصرخ بكل ثقة "يارب نجنى " ..

حتما سترى يد الرب تمتد إليك وتصنع الإنقاذ مثلما فعل لخروف داود ومثلما فعل لبطرس .. لا لم يتأخر الوقت بعد ..

منقول​​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (17 سبتمبر 2009)

الرب راعي فلا يعوزني شئ


موضوع مفيد جدا 
بركة يسوع ترعاك
مودتي​


----------



## ارووجة (17 سبتمبر 2009)

يارب نجني

رااائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك اخي


----------



## kalimooo (17 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا 

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## النهيسى (17 سبتمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


شكرا لمرور المحبه الرب يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (17 سبتمبر 2009)

ارووجة قال:


> يارب نجني
> 
> رااائع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك اخي


شكرا أختنا الغاليه للمرور الكريم . العدرا تفرحك​


----------



## النهيسى (17 سبتمبر 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> الرب راعي فلا يعوزني شئ
> 
> 
> موضوع مفيد جدا
> ...


مرورك شرفنى جدا  شكرا الرب معاكم​


----------



## ermac2014 (19 سبتمبر 2009)

برأيي المتواضع موضوعك ممتاز جدا وفيه فائدة للجميع شكرا


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع فى منتهى الجمال
ميرررررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (21 سبتمبر 2009)

منتهى الشكر ,,, مرور جميل جدا ​


----------



## النهيسى (21 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جدا للمرور الغاااالى​


----------

